# New to us calf - won’t stop mooing



## Sookie (May 10, 2020)

Hello,

I just joined and love the information!  What a great community. 

We have previously raised angus calves, usually one at a time. They would moo usually the first night and then be acclimated. Today we got our first Highland heifer. She is 6 months old. She has been mooing for almost 12 hours. I’m giessing she is lonely. Will she acclimate to being alone?  She came from a small fold of about 10. Is there anything we can do to help her transition?

She has food, water, shelter and we keep talking to her. Our chicken coop shares a fence with her pasture. She moos at them.

I’m feeling sad for her (and our neighbors), any suggestions would be appreciated,
Sookie


----------



## Mini Horses (May 10, 2020)

I'd agree...misses her friends!  The bottle babes normally are alone already but, this one not.   Get a friend --


----------



## Blue Sky (Oct 14, 2020)

Old thread I know but our neighbors got a calf to join another calf and a horse. Newbie yelled until he was hoarse 😝. Undeterred he continued until the moo was the most unbovine sound I’d ever heard. “Lordy we have orcs.” I thought when I checked out the noise at 2am. He kept it up until his voice was gone. Sometimes they just have to yell I guess.


----------

